# A Question for the Ladies



## rideitlikeyoustoleit

Alright ladies, I want to talk to some of you. I'm one of the unfortunate women who don't have vaginal orgasms. The only way I have them is clitoral. Anyone else have this? What do you do sexually to cope with this. I've found that most of my male partners are unprepared for this, and it seems like work sometimes to get me off before we get down to business. Tips, advice, etc?


----------



## coldsteelrail

hey, i'm not sure that vaginal orgasms are actually very common, but i think that kegel exercises practiced consistently can help in many ways by developing the muscles, control, blood flow and focus of that area. Use the muscles during sex and stimulation. 

Practicing energy work during sex could help too. Try to focus on the sexual energy in the pelvis, that you and your partner share, and imagine creating more and filling the reproductive organs and uterus with this energy. If you can feel the energy and/or visualize it then you could try to phsyically expel the energy with your muscles. after sex, imagine the energy circulating from your genitals up to your crown, and then down back and around again. This disperses the sexual energy through out your body so it doesn't stagnate.

Trying out breathing techniques could really help you there. Do research on sexual breathing techniques, and also just experiment with your breath during stimulation, and see how it changes your responses. 

Getting near to clitoral orgasm while having sex, then letting up on the clitoral stimulation before you cum, and still continuing to have penetration might work. 

Trying out techniques for squirting might help develop the awareness of muscle movement. 

You can always just stimulate the clitoris and have an orgasm that way, while having sex, which is what you've probably been doing.

These are just ideas, and it seems like a lot of work for sex to me, but you could try the techniques out alone, and one at a time with your partner. I've never been too concerned about where my orgasms cum from, but it is rare that i have an orgasm that feels mostly vaginal, and it is a really intense feeling.

I think the key is to stay relaxed, ha ha ha.

Now we need someone to bring up the best positions that do the trick without the clit...


----------



## Wolfeyes

I know you wanted advice from other ladies, but here's a guy chiming in anyway.

Personally, I don't think having to focus on the clit is work, so long as your partner is willing get over the macho shit and help out. It's part of the... how do I say this... Experience? Each party should be wiling to use whatever they have(within reason) to get the other one off. In other words it's not a problem with you, at least not 100%. Most guys either don't know any other way, or don't want to put in the effort.

If a guy isn't doing the trick, tell him what he's doing wrong, and if he's too insecure/immature/selfish to at least try, he ain't worth it.


----------



## carlylanea

I have the exact same problem as you hun....

all you gotta do is clench your abs and stomach muscles and arch your back. 


try it out!


----------



## hardlyart

also try positions where you can grind on your partner so you will still get clitoral stimulation- this way he still doesn't have to use his hands.


----------



## rootboy

What to do if your girlfriend has this problem and you want to talk about it, or get her to think about it, like rideitlikeyoustoleit is doing, but she refuses?
My girl doesn't sees it as a problem, is not really interested in sex and hates to have to talk intimate about itâ€¦ any advice from some ladies on this one maybe?


----------



## MiztressWinter

I have never had a vaginal orgasm. Only clitoral. If I want to orgasm without touching myself or being touched there...I just climb on top.  All I have to do is grind the right way...and I can get off. Took a little practice..but works like a charm!


----------



## Angela

This is definitely a problem I can relate to. I'm not entirely what would be described as heterosexual though so my advice should be taken in context. Many women don't have strictly vaginal orgasms and rely on a combination of clitoral or physical stimulation to areas other than the vagina. This is not at all uncommon. Women that can climax strictly from vaginal stimulation are in fact in the minority although this is definitely not something that you will see reported in popular women's magazine's or the popular media.


----------



## Shakou

Believe it or not, vaginal orgasms are pretty rare for just about all girls (with the exception of a lucky few who just have an overly sensitive g-spot). I've had them maybe only a few times in the 10 years I've been sexually active, and every time I've had them I've found my mind and body really has to be in a state of sexual ecstasy (as in you REALLY have to be turned on and into things). A lot of trust and bonding has to be built up I think as well. Your partner can't make you feel like you're "to much work" to him, because the subconscious guilt will prevent you from reaching that state where you can just let go. Maybe go out and have a nice, romantic evening together or something and come back and watch some videos on how it's done together and then try. 

Even if you are one of those girls who absolutely can not have a vaginal orgasm, don't worry about it. A good lover's mission in sex is to get the other person off and should thus be doing everything they possibly can to achieve that. Do what works for you and have fun with it!


----------



## purplepowerband

get some tools and fix your cooter. appreciate a dick. and its inability to hit the clit


----------



## JahDucky

For me I can but I dont enjoy it nearly as much as I do clitoral. For me I just do a couple simple things. 

Now I dont think men should shave their junk or even trim their fuzz. When I am having sex with my guy I will grind myself toward his patch of hair and oh my god it feels amazing. So hes getting the stimulation he desires and I get the stimulation I desire and a little extra. By grinding into him Hes touching me inside in places that usually dont get touched if your holding still.


----------



## LeatherTrampGypsy

I find that having vaginal orgasms is WAAAAAAY more powerful & pleasing then a clitoral one. But I haven't had many vaginal ones because its a lot harder to achieve. Its easier if you're on top. But its too fucking hard to get to that point before I make my boyfriend cum. It feels great but he gets super stimualted & excited when I'm on top. He's gotten better at holding out until I have an orgasm. Best sex I've ever had honestly.


----------



## Missy

I guess I am lucky. I can get off sometimes just by thinking about sex.


----------



## mamamutiny

so, firstly, not cumming from vaginal intercourse alone is not exactly a problem, nor is it at all uncommon! many women only get off with clitoral stimulation, or at least one might want very focused g-spot attention. also, seeing sex as just vagina-penis penetrative intercourse, where both folks have to get off, is kind of a narrow, boring view! fucking and fooling around just for the sake of the pleasure along the way is hot as hell! plus, sex viewed that way can take the pressure off a bit and make it easier to blow yo' lady load. i also believe that when one is pleasuring their partner, they should remain in the moment, not bothering with how long or if anyone's cumming. just enjoy!


----------



## Mouse

the bigger the dick the easier the gspot orgasm. lol

i really have no advice for this as it's all too easy for me to have every orgasm in the book


----------



## NyxNomasters

I masturbate during sex. It's the only way for me. Face down ass up helps facilitate this, but it's not always necessary depending on his style. 

I've had one partner who could get me close enough that I think I may have had a vaginal orgasm, but it's not as good as clitoral, so I'm not sure. 

Also, hood piercings help.


----------



## coolguyeagle76'

purplepowerband said:


> get some tools and fix your cooter. appreciate a dick. and its inability to hit the clit


 
uhhh HERE HERE!!


----------



## Skitty

alright i'm not trying to sound vulgar or trashy but find a guy with a really BIG DICK
seriously. 
length doesn't matter so much as does width, thick dicks the best ; )
i used to have the same "problem" as you but i found that eventually the more sexually experience I got, I started having vaggygasims


----------



## Velcrow

get a pocket rocket and use that on your clit while you and your partner do it doggy or something. or you can just have your man go down on you before you start fucking. that works for me too


----------



## Velcrow

LeatherTrampGypsy said:


> I find that having vaginal orgasms is WAAAAAAY more powerful & pleasing then a clitoral one. But I haven't had many vaginal ones because its a lot harder to achieve. Its easier if you're on top. But its too fucking hard to get to that point before I make my boyfriend cum. It feels great but he gets super stimualted & excited when I'm on top. He's gotten better at holding out until I have an orgasm. Best sex I've ever had honestly.



how do you do that! ive never had a vaginal orgasm. i think im broken.


----------



## Velcrow

Missy said:


> I guess I am lucky. I can get off sometimes just by thinking about sex.



only 2% of women in the world can do that. damn girl


----------



## j2p

is this thread still going? ok, good.


----------



## plagueship

rootboy said:


> What to do if your girlfriend has this problem and you want to talk about it, or get her to think about it, like rideitlikeyoustoleit is doing, but she refuses?
> My girl doesn't sees it as a problem, is not really interested in sex and hates to have to talk intimate about itâ€¦ any advice from some ladies on this one maybe?



i'm not a lady, but my advice would be stop trying to sex a lady who isn't interested in sex, or whichever aspect thereof.


----------



## Menyun

Ya know its funny how if girls are quick to get off they're lucky and bad for them if it takes forever but for guys that get off fast its bad and good if it takes them forever... ... I have a question: I'm in the problemed few I guess for guys it only takes me 5-10 mins max and im out if im trying to hold out but I've got around this just by more or less blowing my load as quick as I can changing condoms and then I can go as long as needed... anyone else have to do this or is it just me.


----------



## plagueship

you gotta practice that broseph. do math in your head or something. or rub one out before she comes over. eh?


----------



## pigpen

focus on your breathing. it's what i do and it's damn near impossible to cum while breathing slowly as if you were just chillen, slow your pace for a sec if you gotta . or take a couple shots first. the rubbing one out before hand has definitely helped many a two-pump-chump.


----------



## xACABx

I'm not sure if this will entirely help, its a video on squirting, which is what I consider a vaginal orgasm. I've been able to have these for years. I've shown this video to a few uneducated men/women and they've been able to figure it out and make themselves/partner ultimately happy.

http://www.efukt.com/2105_How_To_Make_A_Girl_Cum.html


----------



## krystlemeth

i've never had an orgasm myself but i don't think i'm incapable, just hasn't been achieved. i'm also just relatively inexperienced. i got a hood piercing a few weeks ago and would highly recommend it if you are into piercings, it increases sensitivity quite a bit. though i haven't been with anyone since getting it, i don't imagine it would really get in the way.


----------



## Nym

Velcrow said:


> how do you do that! ive never had a vaginal orgasm. i think im broken.


ahaha thats what im wondering


Velcrow said:


> get a pocket rocket and use that on your clit while you and your partner do it doggy or something. or you can just have your man go down on you before you start fucking. that works for me too


and agreed ...this seems to about the only way for me to get off and the same for a lot of girls ive talked too


----------



## iatethecanary

It's all about the G-Spot!


----------



## jill

i find most of my orgasms are mental...it helps to have experienced it before but when i use my imagination...well...it is a total release of endorphines....butterflys in the tummy..gotta go..lol


----------



## jill

Menyun said:


> Ya know its funny how if girls are quick to get off they're lucky and bad for them if it takes forever but for guys that get off fast its bad and good if it takes them forever... ... I have a question: I'm in the problemed few I guess for guys it only takes me 5-10 mins max and im out if im trying to hold out but I've got around this just by more or less blowing my load as quick as I can changing condoms and then I can go as long as needed... anyone else have to do this or is it just me.


you have other "ways" to please the lady if this is your concern.....i love guys who enjoy getting me off before they are done and personally i get off better with oral or other 'foreplay"...also my ex use to jsck off a couple of hours before we fooled around....that always helped to lenghten the experience!


----------



## godsahn

funny thing is, I was going to bump this thread earlier. lots of good info here.....


----------



## Saidy

Missy said:


> I guess I am lucky. I can get off sometimes just by thinking about sex.


lucky bitch...


----------



## Earth

Yeah... I know that broken feeling well. Defective comes a little closer....


----------

